
500TB for a University - merooos
As the case in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2423146<p>the solution given by: wazoox<p>I need 500TB of storage for a university<p>i need actual examples and solution<p>Thanks.
======
lazylizard
do dell/hp sales reps hang out here?

